
Bringing Julia from beta to 1.0 to support data-intensive, scientific computing - leephillips
https://www.moore.org/newsroom/in-the-news/2015/11/10/bringing-julia-from-beta-to-1.0-to-support-data-intensive-scientific-computing
======
optimali
That's great! Will be interesting to follow its support for multi-threading
[1].

[1]
[https://github.com/JuliaLang/julia/pull/13410](https://github.com/JuliaLang/julia/pull/13410)

